# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Worried Mom. Bump on Red Eye!

## Lithrua

Hello everyone. I'm sad to say my first post here is one of concern for me. I decided to join after most of my research over the past month or so kept bringing me back here. I love that there's such a community of genuine frog lovers. Any way, I've been preparing for a new frog for a while and Christmas I was over joyed to find out my family got me my first RETF. After making sure my new viv was suited to his proper needs, I was able to bring him home last week. I immediately fell in love with his/hers little face  :Smile:  (not sure on gender yet). Upon getting him home I noticed a bump under his chin, about where I believe his coller bone is. At first I didn't think much of it because it's not discolored in any way. I thought maybe he had hurt himself before and it was healed/healing. However I soon started freaking out about it. I contacted a herp vet to make an appointment  but can't get in for a while. I also decided to touch it and it's not hard, more cyst like. But besides this he seems perfectly healthy, eating, pretty active and alert when up, skin is clear. I'm hoping someone has an idea or experience with something like this. Thank you.

----------


## Paul

First, Welcome to the forum! I don't know what could be the cause of the bump, but I think getting him into a herp vet asap is wise. 

Also (havent seen pics of his tank), but he has a lot of substrate on him. If you got some leaf liter from a petstore or online frog hobby store and covered the substrate with the leafs it would help keep him way cleaner.

----------


## Paul

Also if you will copy and paste below the line into a reply and answer everything you can it will help others who come along to provide you with good information based off of your answers. 

__________________________________________


QUESTIONS

1----what 'kind' of frog is it ( what species)
2----please include a photo of the frog 
3----Please include a photo of the frog's current enclosure
4----size of enclosure ( W" x D" x H" )
5----# on inhabitants - ( if there is another frog --- is there a size difference ? )
6----has or was the frog kept with a different species or with any other tank mate 
7----is there a new tank mate----was the new tank mate quarantined 
8----what is the typical humidity level
9----what temperature is maintained
10---what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
11---describe the enclosure lighting ( very specifically)
12---describe enclosure maintenance ( water changes, cleaning etc)
13---what kind of water is used
-----for misting
-----for the frog's soaking dish
-----is de-chlorinator used / what brand
14---material(s) used for substrate - be very specific 
15---enclosure set up:
-----if recent - describe how the enclosure was cleaned
-----plants( live or artificial) if artificial plants are used are they plastic or fabric
-----describe wood, bark , and background materials
16---when is the last time the frog ate
17---have you found poop lately
18---how often is the frog fed
19---what size feeder is given
20---what other feeders are used as treats
21---what is the frog's main food source
22---do feeders roam free in the enclosure or is the frog bowl fed
23---vitamins - what brand and how often
24---calcium - what brand and how often 
25---was the frog without calcium for any period of time
26---approximate age of the frog
27---how long have you owned the frog
28---who cared for the frog before you
29---is the frog wild caught or captive bred
30---how often the frog is handled -- are gloves used ( what kind of gloves) 
31---is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area
30---has or was the frog properly quarantined (yes or no)
-----for how long
32---has the frog been treated with any medication:
-----for what
-----name of medication
-----for how long
-----what dose 
-----was medication prescribed by a herp vet

----------


## Lithrua

*1*----what'kind' of frog is it ( what species)
 Agalychniscallidryas  Red Eyed Treefrog


*2*----pleaseinclude a photo of the frog 


*3*----Pleaseinclude a photo of the frog's current enclosure


*4*----sizeof enclosure ( W" x D" x H" )
	18x18X24


*5*----#on inhabitants - ( if there is another frog --- is there a sizedifference ? )
	Noother frogs besides this little one.


*6*----hasor was the frog kept with a different species or with any other tankmate 
	No,even at the pet store he was the only frog in his tank.


*7*----isthere a new tank mate----was the new tank mate quarantined 
	Notbesides the frog in question. They were quarantined.


*8*----whatis the typical humidity level
	70-80


*9*----whattemperature is maintained
	75on average. High 70's in the day. Low at night.


*10*---whatis, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of theenclosure
	Thehouse is kept at these temp.s, I did get a 50watt Night lamp that Iwas using during the set up period but it was too hot (and no thethermometer is not under the light). Do use it on exceedingly colddays while at work incase of drafts (old new england house).


*11*---describethe enclosure lighting ( very specifically)
	Azoomed small double dome, chromed interior for maximizing lightoutput. A UVB100 13watt bulb, for plants and day schedule. And againthe 50watt night light, which seems to have more use in the day(since heat goes off more consistently at night thus keeping tempsoptimum for the night cycle). Also a exo terra light stand thatadheres to the back. I reinforced it with E6000 glue to ensure itwouldn't fail.


*12*---describeenclosure maintenance ( water changes, cleaning etc)
	Waterbowl is cleaned and changed at least every two days, every day beingstandard. Feeding bowl wiped down daily before feedings (so waterfrom mister doesn't accumulate).
	Icheck for poop and debris in the morning and at night, cleaned/pickedup with paper towel with treated water. 
	Waterin drainage layer is siphoned as needed, doesn't accumulate quickly.I'm working on getting a pump in place for the bottom but as of nowam using a notched pvc piece with fitting cover and turkey baster,which is actually working wonderfully. For this I put many notchesaround the bottom, hand picked the largest pebbles (drainage layer)to go around it so smaller ones wouldn't block the notches, puttingsome smaller ones on top (incase of any debris to be caught), thentwo layers of substrate mesh/screen around all of it, holding thestrips down with some pebbles, before adding the substrate over it.Am thinking about keeping it this way since I don't have a half waterhalf land enclosure, or major water feature at this time, unless thepvc method isn't a good longish term one? Input on that would benice. I've seen it used many times but I'm curious what other peoplethink. Again I just implemented it for short term use but the misterisn't causing anywhere near as much water build up as I expected.Also I currently keep paper towel over it, changing that every fewdays. Waiting for live moss to arrive to put around it fairly flushand place terrarium moss over lid.
	Alsoby the end of the week I should have springtales to add in, so thatwill also soon be apart of this.


*13*---whatkind of water is used
-----formisting
	Distilledor reverse osmosis (distilled in it now)


-----forthe frog's soaking dish
	Treatedtap. Tap water is set in container for a day or too, measured into aholding jug, and treated before use.


-----isde-chlorinator used / what brand
	Yes,ZooMed ReptiSafe


*14*---material(s)used for substrate - be very specific 
	Asof now just eco earth, I'm getting Neherp's original substrate andlive oak and/or sea grape leaf litter to add.


*15*---enclosureset up:
	2.5to 3 inches drainage layer, 2 inches substrate (will be addinganother inch or so soon), siphoned drainage, styrofoam background(came with tank), monsoon misting system, day/night timer,thermometer, hygrometer, live plants, one fake vine (live vines arepickings with roots so not exactly vines yet), and fake water proofbendable branch/vine (forget make).


-----ifrecent - describe how the enclosure was cleaned
	Rinsedwith treated water, doused and scrubbed with hydrogen peroxide andrinsed again (did this process twice). (hydrogen is a safealternative to bleach because it degrades to oxygen and water butwith same benefits)


-----plants(live or artificial) if artificial plants are used are they plastic orfabric
	Liveplants I rinsed and hand scrubbed with water. Then unscented softsoap, water and rinsed. Then doused and hand scrubbed with hydrogenperoxide. Then set to soak in hydrogen peroxide for 45 minutes. Finalrinse in treated water and roots dipped in hydrogen peroxide (fightsroot rot and oxidizes which is said to be good for roots).
	Sameprocess for artificial plant, except for the soap because it's fabricand I didn't want any residue to soak in and not rinse out.


-----describewood, bark , and background materials
	Samecleaning as fake plant. 


*16*---whenis the last time the frog ate
	Atelast night  :Smile: 


*17*---haveyou found poop lately
	Foundpoop yesterday morning.


*18*---howoften is the frog fed
	Frogis fed about 3-4 crickets every night. First feeding I gave 6 or 7because I didn't know how much or often he was being fed before. Thenext morning there was only one left over so they were a hungrylittle one!


*19*---whatsize feeder is given
	¼inch or small.


*20*---whatother feeders are used as treats
	Asof now, being the first week, no treats. I am looking to gethornworms as treats (trying to locate a near by supplier beforeordering online because of the time of year for live shipping).


*21*---whatis the frog's main food source
	Crickets.Also thinking about switching crickets for dubia?


*22*---dofeeders roam free in the enclosure or is the frog bowl fed
	Glassfeeding bowl, about level to substrate.


*23*---vitamins- what brand and how often
	Inorder with substrates and such. Getting Rep-Cal Herptivite.


*24*---calcium- what brand and how often 
	Rep-CalCalcium with Vit. D3, Ultra-fine powder. Once a week.



*25*---wasthe frog without calcium for any period of time
	Mostlikely, it didn't seem that crickets in inclosures at the shop weredusted.


*26*---approximateage of the frog
	Notentirely sure, adult or juvenile soon to be adult.


*27*---howlong have you owned the frog
	Almosta week.


*28*---whocared for the frog before you
	Apet shop


*29*---isthe frog wild caught or captive bred
	Captivebred.


*30*---howoften the frog is handled -- are gloves used ( what kind of gloves) 
	Hardlyat all. Only had to actually handle him by hand once, washed handswith the reptisafe, and dipped hands in treated water. Have gottensome blue non-latex, powder free gloves since.


*31*---isthe enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area
	Low


*30*---hasor was the frog properly quarantined (yes or no)
	Yes


-----forhow long
	Nottoo long. About four-five days. Only frog, seems to be completelyhealthy (besides the mystery bump) and the tank at the pet store wasextremely small so I wanted him to be comfy in his spacy environmentas soon as possible. 


*32*---hasthe frog been treated with any medication:
	Notthat I'm aware of.


-----forwhat
-----nameof medication
-----forhow long
-----whatdose 
-----wasmedication prescribed by a herp vet

----------


## Lithrua

Paul. Thank you for replying and getting that list of questions! Also leaf litter is a priority on my small list of things yet to get.  :Smile:  Can't wait for that to help keep him/her squeaky clean. Unfortunately I haven't been able to go about this process the way I usually have, having limited time to set things up instead of months of planning and research (since the pet store only agreed to hold him for so long for my fam). I prioritized temp, humidity and making sure plants would have adequate time to acclimate and the necessities for his well being. The finishing touches will be on the way soon. (: I'm just really concerned about that bump. Ever experience getting sick and googling what it could be and freaking out? I'm essentially having that for them right now which is exceedingly stressful!!! But i keep reminding myself that they're acting completely healthy and normal and the visit to the vet isn't too far off.

----------


## Lithrua

Also just looked at the questions i answered and realized it got weird! Wrote it in word so the page wouldn't time out. Apparently copying and pasting it flunked it up a bit, sorry. :/

----------


## elly

As far as I can tell things look good. Maybe he got the odd splinter or cut and it formed a cyst. I do recommend getting to the vet when you can.

----------


## Heather

Hello and welcome, Lithrua  :Smile: 

It sounds like you've done your research well. 

Do you have another photo of the frog showing the bump? 

The only care update I would add is to increase his calcium/D3 food dustings to every other feeding. Use the vitamin one day a week, on a different day than the calcium.  

Paul makes a great recommendation to adding large leaf litter on top of the Eco earth to keep his feet clean, so he can climb easily  :Smile: .

P.S. Try switching your Eco Earth coconut fiber to ABG mix for happier plants  :Wink: . 

Do you have any pics of his vivarium?

----------


## Lithrua

Thank you for the advice! I didn't realize ABG was better! Upping the calcium won't hurt at all? Just checking. Is it possible its mbd???? And I circled the bump on some new pics and the older ones. And one of the set up as it is now. I'll update as the finishing touches are added.

Also while I'm here I might as well ask. I got a bromeliad, and now am reluctant to plant it in the viv, because when I saw it I was ecstatic about it being one from his natural habitat. Then when I got home it hit me it was from Lowes. So I don't know if I'm just going to keep it as a house plant or not. Obviously when I went to clean it ( I saved it for last) I went to town on it, possibly even a bit over kill. It's been sitting in my kitchen for almost three weeks but I'm not sure if I should just replant it in an empty household planter or what.

Thanks again for the input and help!

----------


## Lithrua

Here are the pic.s

----------


## Heather

Hmmm, interesting. I can honestly say I'm not sure what that is. I'm glad it does not look red or discolored. 

I think I would schedule that herp vet appt to be safe. 

I wish I knew more. 

He's still very pretty. 

I'd hold off on adding any new plants or decor until the vet sees him just in case it's some type of parasite. I'm hoping that it's not. 

Will you keep us updated? I'd be interested in hearing what the bump is.

----------


## Lithrua

Will definitely keep you posted on the bump!

----------


## Amy

That is strange.  It doesn't look infected or anything, so that's a good sign at least.  Good luck at the vet!

----------


## Heather

I'm almost wondering if it could just be a birth malformation? 

Is it soft or a hard lump/mass?

----------


## Amy

> I'm almost wondering if it could just be a birth malformation? 
> 
> Is it soft or a hard lump/mass?


 I was wondering the same thing, almost looks like a "skin tag" but the rest of the frog looks very healthy.

----------


## Heather

I agree.

----------


## Lynn

I agree as well with all the excellent guidance you have gotten here  :Smile: 
This frog looks very health... that's a good sign.

I'm assuming this _appeared_ recently?
How old is the frog?

By any chance has * ?he*   starting calling recently? ---that you know of ?

_It's just below the base of the vocal sac.
The sacs are located ( sort of behind) the angle of the jaw on each side of the frogs' head. 
The sac opens into an area called the  buccal cavity by way of bilateral ( each side) slits. 
To help you get oriented......in-others-word ..... the slits are located on either side of the base of the tongue.
_
Amy and Heather ? do you think it's possible fluid or air could be trapped in the base of the left vocal sac?

A herp vet can tell. Keep a very close eye on him. 

It's been 6 days since your original post .................Please keep us posted as we would really like to know how the frog is doing and if this resolved on its own.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Heather

Could be possible. It's quite interesting. 

Yes, please do update us.

----------


## Amy

I think the most telling in this case would be whether the lump is hard or soft and how long it's been there.  Trapped air would make sense if it is squishy, or some sort of strange skin growth.  If it's hard, it could be some sort of cyst or tumor.  Agree that we will really need an update LOL.

----------


## Lithrua

The lump is soft to the touch. They're still very active, however, I haven't heard any calling. Not sure on gender though. I'd even say getting more active since they're more acclimated to the new home. Every once in a while I hear a clicking sound but I'm not sure if it's them or not. Also when eating and shedding I take peeks in their mouth, in thought of it being an infection, but theres no signs of discoloration there either. Given that they're an eager eater I don't think whatever it is is hurting them physically. The lump has been there for at least a month and a half, most likely a good while longer. My Mom said she noticed it the day they bought him. I also am not sure on their age.

----------


## Amy

It took me a while to figure out that the clicking noise was my frogs  :Smile:   How big is (s)he ?

----------


## Lithrua

59 mm or just over 2 1/4 inches.

----------


## Amy

That's about the same size as my boys.  If (s)he has been that size for a while, it could very well be a he!

----------


## Lithrua

If they're an older juvenile would it take a while to see a change? I know with some of the frogs I kept before they grew rapidly till maturity. Is it the same for these guys? Sorry if that's a newbie question but they are my first red eye.  :Smile:  Mostly asking because they're the same size as when I got them and don't know if it's been enough time to tell or not ( two weeks).

----------


## Heather

You'll start to see a difference within a month or so (size), and then more every 2-4 weeks until full grown.

Glad to hear the bump is soft. I'd like to think since its been there a month that its nothing ailing. No way to know for sure without an exam. Eating and having energy are great signs though  :Smile: .

----------

